# Incredible Kinetic Skeletal Seal Sculpture



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

This is beautiful in so many ways. Love the intricate details in the gears and connections. U-Ram Choe has amazing work. Here's a description from laughingsquid.com

"Custos Cavum" (Guardian of the Hole) by South Korean artist U-Ram Choe is a beautiful kinetic metal sculpture of a skeletal seal that appears to be slowly breathing. It is currently on display at the Asia Society Museum in New York City through December 31. The Asia Society has posted an article about the piece, as well as an interview with the artist and a beautiful video.

Totally appeals to the geeky artist in me  Enjoy!


----------

